# Anyone going to Hamdard Medical and Dental University?



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone here was going to  Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry. I was on thier website, seems like a good place. If anyone here know anything about them or goes there. Let me know the university atmosphere is,campus location and safety, and where you rank compared to Shifa and Aga Khan. 
:happy:


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

and how well they prepare you for the uslmes.....


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I dont know anything about the school but I do know no paki school directly or indirectly prepares you for the usmle at all, you just have to get the hang of medicine and find out what the usmle is like yourself from review books and study on your own along the way, just make sure you go to a WHO accredited school so you can actually take the usmle when you get your degree because thats your only goal.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Hi, i was wondering if anyone here was going to Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry. I was on thier website, seems like a good place. If anyone here know anything about them or goes there. Let me know the university atmosphere is,campus location and safety, and where you rank compared to Shifa and Aga Khan.
> :happy:


 
well hamdard is a good university and i will apply there.one can get addmission there easily(if work hard).but it is not as good as aga khan and shifa.but still very nice.i will tell u the campus location after asking my friend.she is studying there.


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

well its a good university but u gotta work hard


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

could someone who goes to this university update some info about it? please?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Where is it? I actually haven't heard about it before.


----------



## rassan (Oct 15, 2008)

Its in Karachi.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Hamdard Medical and Dental University is located in Karachi...it belongs to the group of universities founded by (late) Hakeem Muhammad Saeed shaheed.
I personally know some one who was in its 1st or 2nd batch...she's is now doing post graduation from Agha Khan so it seems like a good university as its graduates are being admitted into agha khan.
Hamdard medical university is also one of the cheapest pvt university in Pakistan 
By the way Hakeem Mohammad saeed is the person who owned hamdard homeopathy medicines, and the children's Urdu monthly magazine "naunihaal"


----------

